# Woking Show who's going ?



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey all been awhile since i have been on  

Hope everyone is well and all the puddy cats are doing well too 
Ok who is going to the Woking show on the 14th ?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

anyone ???


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry no shows, but missed ya huni xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey hun !!!! 
hows you ??
gosh things have been so busy, !!
awww such a shame you cant travel to the Woking show  lol could make sure we actually say hi this time lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

yes like passing ships in the night lol 
so near yet so far away,!!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

lol yes very true


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

oooooo only 6 days to go !!!!
anyone else excited as me lol ????


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

is this the london cat club show?

i'm not coming, too far


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> is this the london cat club show?
> 
> i'm not coming, too far


yes 
awwwwww shame  its my first one on my own as my last show was with my friend this time am on my own oooooooooo lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you'll be fine


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

I will be there, our first time to show  hope to meet you


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

janet001 said:


> I will be there, our first time to show  hope to meet you


awww cool  are you showing a bengal  ?


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes only one, how many are you showing?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry brain not working of course you are a taking a bengal lol


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awww just the one i am taking


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> awww just the one i am taking


Where are you travelling from? we are in Middlesex


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

coming from london so the show is about an hour away for us


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

good luck to all that are going to the show tomorrow and hope to say hi to those that are going there  

gosh i hope i have everything lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"Good Luck" to those of you who are going. Look forward to any results*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Not us but good luck and am sure you'll both have great time-will want all details when you both get homeGood to have you back with us Stacey


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Not us but good luck and am sure you'll both have great time-will want all details when you both get homeGood to have you back with us Stacey


awwww thank you its good to be back 
and yes i will have all the details for you and hopefully some shows from my baby


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wonder how Stacey and any others that went today have done*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Good question Wendy? Come on everyone - where are all the show brags?


----------

